# How do I root my android HTC Desire 626s?



## SiK6SiK

I tried KingRoot but it failed all the dozen times. I had my last Samsung Galaxy Exhibit rooted, & it was nice.


----------



## PedroC1999

Try giving this a try









https://www.oneclickroot.com/


----------



## kystites

Ive tried all kinds of ways. So far nothing has been successful. twrp and cwm need to make a custom recovery bc I cant and I have win 10 so
the programs to make them are kinda hard to get working properly. win 8 is what most android program's and updates are made on....

Ok so I tried these rooting methods after unlocking bootloader

1.King root.exe root was unsuccessful
2.King root.apk root was unsuccessful.
3.Kingo Root.exe it said it was footing device for like 20 min but root was unsuccessful.
4.iroot exe and the apk root was unsuccessful.
5.apk called root my phone root was unsuccessful
6.tried flashing twrp recovery for HTC Desire.zip and nothing
7.tried flashing cwm recovery for HTC Desire.zip and nothing
8.tried other HTC Custom recoveries and nothing.
9.OneClickRoot.exe root was unsuccessful.
SO YES NO LUCK!!!! Im still testing and trying


----------



## kystites

Did not work


----------



## PedroC1999

Okay, have you got the ADB drivers installed on your device and USB Debugging enabled when running those programs?


----------



## kystites

YES

I have the latest supporting everything that involves HTC or Android's in general.


----------



## kystites

And another thing.... That was needed to unlock boot-loader so defiantly yes XD


----------



## kemrixmn

I have the latest supporting everything that involves HTC or Android's in general.


----------



## DaHit77

try this

stuff.zip 1723k .zip file
 is the htc root for any htc

i already unlocked my bootloader heres a picture of my superuser proof


----------



## ayyyyylmao

I have bootloader unlocked but it tells me to disable fastboot when I try to root,and there is no option to disable fastboot anywhere,how did you get around that?


----------



## kystites

this does not work with (htc desire 626s)... (it errors out) saying the phone is in (recovery or fastboot) but it is NOT i looked up all possible method to switch off bootloader mode but cant find any.
and yes android debugging is on. im not the only one with this prob. i messaged the rooting team on BAND and no reply its been a few days now. it was said that this program can root htc desire 626s
but i and a lot of other people run into this recovery or fastboot.

HELP pleas


----------



## kystites

I have bootloader unlocked but it tells me to disable fastboot when I try to root,and there is no option to disable fastboot anywhere,how did you get around that?

SAME THIS PROGRAM IS FROM 2011 AND IT CANNOT ROOT HTC DESIRE 626S. it errors out saying its in bootloader or recovery mode i looked up all possible ways to disable fastboot mode but YOU CANT ON HTC DESIRE 626S


----------



## ayyyyylmao

I've been following that rooting haven and band app for a month now, the guy who runs it is basically a liar who makes claims so people will join his forum


----------



## SiK6SiK

BUMP

Any working options?


----------



## kystites

hmmm look into this!!!
ok I seemed to find a wrap around on getting fastboot off on htc desire 626s.. its crazy but it works but still no root i dont know what to do after this!!!!
LOOK at these photos https://www.sendspace.com/filegroup/...z8NxWw8mil8h1g

it was said that HTC Quick Root can root htc desire 626s!!?????
well we got an error saying device is in fastboot and or recovery well it wasnt fastboot was just on and is always on!!!!!!

How to get fastboot off????
1. download VRoot_1.7.3.4863
2.run exe and let it connect to desire 626s but do not click root it will fail.
3. run HTC Quick Root and BOOOOOM!!!! it actually opens no errors fastboot is off for a short time.

TRY it yourself......


----------



## ayyyyylmao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kystites*
> 
> hmmm look into this!!!
> ok I seemed to find a wrap around on getting fastboot off on htc desire 626s.. its crazy but it works but still no root i dont know what to do after this!!!!
> LOOK at these photos https://www.sendspace.com/filegroup/...z8NxWw8mil8h1g
> 
> it was said that HTC Quick Root can root htc desire 626s!!?????
> well we got an error saying device is in fastboot and or recovery well it wasnt fastboot was just on and is always on!!!!!!
> 
> How to get fastboot off????
> 1. download VRoot_1.7.3.4863
> 2.run exe and let it connect to desire 626s but do not click root it will fail.
> 3. run HTC Quick Root and BOOOOOM!!!! it actually opens no errors fastboot is off for a short time.
> 
> TRY it yourself......


So what happens when you run quickroot while the fastboot is disabled


----------



## kystites

Quick root It fails when trying to root the desire 626s. but my device will respond! ( if quick root says its rebooting ) device, the desire 626s REBOOTS. so fastboot is off but quick root fails.

If we had a boot.img thats rooted by editing it manually it may work. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyUainEJwLM I watched this video to get my stock boot.img but adb shell is not working for me and i have adb drivers installed other adb commands work.


----------



## ayyyyylmao

bump


----------



## ayyyyylmao

cool


----------



## SiK6SiK

What I tink is that da phone is too new to be rooted just yet. I'ma give up for now. I bought da phone a week after it had came out after all. So I'ma just keep my eyes & ears open if anything pops up on dis model in da future.


----------



## kystites

roooooooooot your htc desire 626s........ silly ponies

http://forum.xda-developers.com/desire-626/help/htc-desire-626s-root-recovery-t3169169/page4

here ya go!!!!!


----------



## Rob316

I see you finally got you desire rooted. Im pretty new to this. Ive got a desire 626s and am trying to do the same thing. I tried Kingsroot as well with no luck. can you maybe give me a list of the apps and support you used to root your device so I don't have to go through the hell you did?


----------



## N1K3K1D

Can someone help me with rooting i dont know anything about twrp or anything i messed up my lg and got stuck at reboot screen trying to do it my self


----------



## jessy sacks

Just fart on them till they decintegrate thats how ponys roll they can fart on you and do whatever they want till you melt and there aint a damn thing you can do about it if you try they will crush you to sand


----------



## kystites

ok im trying to make ###stock rom### for """"htc desire 626s""""

ive had **cyanogenmod recovery** for the desire 626s then upgraded to **TWRP*** heheh ( https://twrp.me/devices/htcdesire626s.html )

i pulled the ""stock"" "recovery.img" "system.img" "Boot.img" from ### adb shell ###

now im having trouble making the " updater-script " in the " META-INF " folder!!









#### so anyone know how to make or edit the META-INF updater-script pleeeeas help!!!

hey if you need stock rom files just pull them from "adb shell"

with these codes

type "adb shell" then "cat proc/emmc" with out the "" hehe and then you see these codes

dev: size erasesize name
mmcblk0p1: 00004000 00000200 "board_info"
mmcblk0p2: 00400000 00000200 "pg1fs"
mmcblk0p3: 00100000 00000200 "sbl1"
mmcblk0p4: 01af7c00 00000200 "reserve_1"
mmcblk0p5: 00040000 00000200 "mfg"
mmcblk0p6: 017afc00 00000200 "pg2fs"
mmcblk0p7: 00040000 00000200 "rpm"
mmcblk0p8: 00200000 00000200 "tz"
mmcblk0p9: 00400000 00000200 "aboot"
mmcblk0p10: 00a00000 00000200 "sp1"
mmcblk0p11: 00008000 00000200 "ddr"
mmcblk0p12: 00100000 00000200 "rfg_0"
mmcblk0p13: 00100000 00000200 "rfg_1"
mmcblk0p14: 00100000 00000200 "rfg_2"
mmcblk0p15: 00100000 00000200 "rfg_3"
mmcblk0p16: 00100000 00000200 "rfg_4"
mmcblk0p17: 00100000 00000200 "rfg_5"
mmcblk0p18: 00100000 00000200 "rfg_6"
mmcblk0p19: 00100000 00000200 "rfg_7"
mmcblk0p20: 00180000 00000200 "fsg"
mmcblk0p21: 03b00400 00000200 "radio"
mmcblk0p22: 00a00000 00000200 "tool_diag"
mmcblk0p23: 00500000 00000200 "wcnss"
mmcblk0p24: 00000400 00000200 "limits"
mmcblk0p25: 00447c00 00000200 "reserve_2"
mmcblk0p26: 00100000 00000200 "misc"
mmcblk0p27: 00001000 00000200 "debug_config"
mmcblk0p28: 00180000 00000200 "modem_st1"
mmcblk0p29: 00180000 00000200 "modem_st2"
mmcblk0p30: 00040000 00000200 "pdata"
mmcblk0p31: 01600000 00000200 "persist"
mmcblk0p32: 00004000 00000200 "sec"
mmcblk0p33: 00100000 00000200 "cdma_record"
mmcblk0p34: 00000400 00000200 "fsc"
mmcblk0p35: 00002000 00000200 "ssd"
mmcblk0p36: 00020000 00000200 "rfg_8"
mmcblk0p37: 00020000 00000200 "rfg_9"
mmcblk0p38: 00020000 00000200 "rfg_10"
mmcblk0p39: 00020000 00000200 "rfg_11"
mmcblk0p40: 00020000 00000200 "rfg_12"
mmcblk0p41: 00020000 00000200 "rfg_13"
mmcblk0p42: 00020000 00000200 "rfg_14"
mmcblk0p43: 00020000 00000200 "rfg_15"
mmcblk0p44: 00004000 00000200 "control"
mmcblk0p45: 00010000 00000200 "extra"
mmcblk0p46: 00140400 00000200 "local"
mmcblk0p47: 00040000 00000200 "skylink"
mmcblk0p48: 02800000 00000200 "carrier"
mmcblk0p49: 00080000 00000200 "frp"
mmcblk0p50: 01400000 00000200 "fataldevlog"
mmcblk0p51: 01e00000 00000200 "devlog"
mmcblk0p52: 00a00000 00000200 "ramdump"
mmcblk0p53: 00a00000 00000200 "battery"
mmcblk0p54: 01000000 00000200 "absolute"
mmcblk0p55: 023a4800 00000200 "reserve"
mmcblk0p56: 03000000 00000200 "hosd"
mmcblk0p57: 02000000 00000200 "boot"
mmcblk0p58: 02000000 00000200 "recovery"
mmcblk0p59: 10000000 00000200 "cache"
mmcblk0p60: c0000000 00000200 "system"
mmcblk0p61: 12000000 00000200 "apppreload"
mmcblk0p62: 04000000 00000200 "cota"
mmcblk0p63: a0000000 00000200 "userdata"

dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p58 of=/sdcard/recovery.img
dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p60 of=/sdcard/system.img

" you will need to exsract the system.iso with ext4_unpacker to get the system folder"

dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p57 of=/sdcard/boot.img

and put the "system" "boot.img" in a zip and lets try and make a "updater-script" in the "META-INF" folder!!!

Pleas help and hope i helped someone


----------



## urbanman2004

http://forum.xda-developers.com/desire-626/help/complete-detailed-step-step-root-t3217505


----------



## marthaxd

Have you tried 360 root app ? its a new rooting app and even better than kingroot in some features. Get the 360 root app here


----------

